# Top coat Danish Oil



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

I've recently completed an oak desk finished with Danish Oil Natural. I'm wondering if I should put a top coat of something on that or if the Danish Oil is enough. One of the things I like about the Danish Oil is the ability to touch it up down the road if the desk gets scratched or marked. I can easily sand and apply more Danish Oil because it will simply blend in. I don't want to loose that so it's a consideration when selecting a top coat. I was thinking just furniture wax?? Any suggestions?

Jim


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wax over Danish oil looks great. Unless your intention is to build up a glassy-smooth finish, I would not worry about a top coat.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Jim,
Now this is jut me and what I do….you do it like you want to, and Charlie has some stellar advice…...
A lot of times I use a good coat or two of Danish Oil on the furniture I'm building before I put 2-3 top coats
of a good poly on… To me, the D.O. really brings out the beauty of the wood, and of course, the poly for protection…..If someone sets a cold glass of beverage on it, it'll be pretty well protected by the poly…I don't think you'd get that protection with just D.O…..Once the poly cured, then, like Charlie said, a coat or two of wax. But…. you do what you want to…..it's your project…...


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

And I do it like Rick said a lot of times also. It really all depends on the look you are after, and whether you want that extra protection poly will provide.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I rarely use Poly and generally use it only under specific circumstances where coating my project in plastic is necessary. It is very difficult if not impossible to repair and I don't like the plastic look and feel it gives to the wood (just my opinion). I will stick with paste wax. I was pretty sure I was going to go that way but wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Well Charlie….. I guess that's that…..I guess he didn't need our help afterall, or our opinions either….
Sounds like he already had his mind made up…...Oh well…...maybe we can help someone else…lol lol.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

No I hadn't made up my mind, I was looking for options that I hadn't considered. Poly is one I prefer not to use but I appreciate the suggestion. I was leaning towards wax but with all the wide experience of fellow LJ's I was thinking that there might be options I hadn't considered. I was also not sure if it was ok to put wax on top of Danish Oil but Charlie cleared that up for me … thanks Charlie. I'm still open if there are any other suggestions but if my only options are wax or poly, I will go with wax.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jim,
I agree with your leaning towards wax. I've used both, and have had really good results using 2 coats of Briwax after 3 coats of DO for my last project. ( alder tables). It is now about 2 months later, with the tables in daily use, and the finish coats have stood up well. That being said, indeed there is nothing wrong witth using a coat or 2 of poly over the DO.


----------



## JonSnc1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just a thought here from a novice. Can't you just build up several more coats of the DO for more protection? My understanding was that the resins in it would be similar to a varnish if there's enough coats,. Then you'd also retain the ability to touch it up without removing a whole top coat of something else.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent, thanks Gerry!! I totally agree that there nothing wrong with using Poly. I've used it on some projects but it's not my favorite finish. My project is a roll top desk and I really want to maintain the feel and texture of natural wood that you get with oil. Hence my dilemma about the best way to protect it without loosing this.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

JonSnc1 interesting suggestion. DO is an Oil + Varnish blend. I have three coats of DO on the project and it looks good, I wonder if maybe you're right and there isn't a need for anything else?? Thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I like the Antique Oil Finish over top of Danish Oil for a harder finish.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Danish Oil will build up a film-like finish, but since it penetrates so well, many coats are needed. Also, depending on wood type, the grain structure might cause you troubles building with danish oil…..oak, for instance, will allow a ton of oil to soak in due to its "openess". Also, you need to make sure that the previous coat is fully cured, or it may be tacky and smear a little.
just my thoughts,
joe

Oh yeah, I have also had good luck with 3 coats of danish oil under 2 coats of brushed on Arm-R-Seal semi gloss. Great protection, and no plastic look.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use Danish oil quite a bit. I've done a few projects with just DO, but they never quite "feel" finished to me. I don't know if that makes sense or not, but to me there is always a bit of softness to the touch unless I finish with wax or poly. Maybe I haven't built up enough coats…. I dunno.


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Charlie,
I agree, regardless of the number of coats, it just dosen't feel slick to the touch. I suppose the volume of solids in the mixture is just too low to provide that type of coating.

Just had a thought…..I wonder if a "wiping varnish" would build a little faster and still give the same look. I think General Finishes makes this type of product. If memory serves, the wood whisper did a short video on this finish.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Charlie and MoJoe,
Can I get in on this conversation?...lol. Like you guys, I really like using Danish oil, but as Charlie stated
it just doesn't feel "finished". I just built a Shaker hall table a while back for a customer out of oak.. 
What I like to do is use about 2 coats of a natural danish, let it cure for a few days, and then put about 4-5 coats of a good wiping poly over that, using 0000 steel wool in between coats…..and finish off with a final wiping coat, and let it dry…....Now it feels finished, and smooth to the touch…..The w.v. really builds up the coats and 4-5 are plenty…..Makes it look beautiful…...Oh…. and the customer was so happy she hired me to do another job right after that…...


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Rick, congrats on your repeat customer….....I'm getting ready to build a book shelf for my daughter to match a toybox (red oak/baltic birch). The toybox has 3 coats of danish oil under Arm-R-Seal…..think I will give your process a go and see what happens…..thanks for the advice.
joe


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Barry, you make an excellent point about using different finishes on different parts of a project. Also, I agree with your "wrapped in plastic" comment. I have done projects where I intentionally built up a very thick poly finish because that's what I wanted in a specific situation. I can fully understand someone not particularly caring for that look.

Jim, I'm not really aiming this at you, but I think sometimes poly gets a bad rap because people equate it with that thick plastic look. As Barry pointed out, a few thin coats wiped on properly does not look "plastic-y". In fact, I would venture to say I could make two identical projects, finish one with DO and paste wax, and the other with DO and poly, and no one could really tell which was which just by looking.

Luckily, there are many ways to skin this cat. Your desk is truly beautiful, and I'm sure a good coat of wax and a little TLC will keep that way for many years.


----------



## SeaQuest (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never had much success with Poly but it's probably to do with user error. My personal preference for Danish Oil, Shellac and Varnish/Oil blend is a comfort thing because I've had success with it and know I can make it look good with little chance of messing things up.


----------



## dec11ad (Feb 20, 2013)

when you say "polly" on top of danish oil, what do you mean with that? water based polly or oil based? will i be able to apply a waterbased varnish after letting it dry for 3 days?


----------

